
With Crispr, a possible quick test for the Coronavirus - guiambros
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/05/health/crispr-coronavirus-covid-test.html
======
guiambros
The paper and project STOPCovid mentioned is available at

[https://www.stopcovid.science/](https://www.stopcovid.science/)

